# Shiny leather drivers seat



## fletch..gti (Feb 16, 2008)

My drivers seat in my mk5 golf gti is leather and it's gone shiny ,I now 
This is because it's dirty but how can I clean it so it goes back to a dull mat finish again ?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I generally use a weak apc mix, however there are plenty of dedicated cleaners out there. You could go to halfords and get some autoglym leather cleaner, it is pretty good. or check some of the online traders on here to see what is on offer.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Dr Leather wipes leave a natural look to leather seats. Not glossy in the slightest and easy to use.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love to buy a 50 pack of Dr Wipes


----------



## Skuperb (Jul 11, 2008)

I used AG Leather Cleaner and Leather Balm on my new cars leather seats for the first time today and it was IMHO great stuff. Of course I have nothing to compare it to but it cleaned the seats up a treat and they look and smell better than ever.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Tips said:


> I'd love to buy a 50 pack of Dr Wipes


Ha ha, so would I:lol: Give it time!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

fletch..gti said:


> My drivers seat in my mk5 golf gti is leather and it's gone shiny ,I now
> This is because it's dirty but how can I clean it so it goes back to a dull mat finish again ?


The only way to go mate, either product does a very good job :thumb::thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236055

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=231310


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I've tried various leather cleaners over the years, just recently I'm using the Dr Leather spray and am very impressed.
It's turned my 60k steering wheel from horrible and shiny to nice and matt again.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm a devotee of the Raceglaze leather cleaner and their balm. Using the cleaner with a soft bristle brush works wonders and the balm brings back the leather smell.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Just get the Gliptone twins, job done.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CCC clean my hide, all in one cleaner and conditioner. Easy to use and leaves a nice Matt finish and a nice subtle smell


----------



## fletch..gti (Feb 16, 2008)

Gliptone does not leave that nice matt finish I want


----------

